# Stumbled on a must hear!



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I can't believe I've gone so meany years without having the pleasure of listening to this gem... Hope you guys can discover this, too!


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

The video just has finished. Very good indeed, with a generous dose of elegance and lovely moments. Although it's in a romantic template, I can perceive certain interesting ideas that sets it apart a bit from this musical period. The audio quality is rather appropriate being a YouTube video. I can say I liked it. Thanks for bringing this stuff to our knowledge!


----------



## DBLee (Jan 8, 2018)

"This video is unavailable."

So what was it?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I can't believe I've gone so meany years without having the pleasure of listening to this gem... Hope you guys can discover this, too!


Not unavailable in your country, names please .


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Johan Lindegren string quintet! It appears to be off youtube now... shame.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Swosh said:


> Johan Lindegren string quintet! It appears to be off youtube now... shame.


Indeed, not to be found.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Sometimes the same work can be found listed in a different language:






I looked up the composer: "Johan (Johannes) Lindegren was born on 7 January 1842 in the parish of Ullared and died on 8 June 1908 in Stockholm. He was a composer, a church musician, a music theorist, teacher and writer; he was also a chorister and répétiteur at the Royal Opera. As a teacher of counterpoint and composition he nurtured virtually an entire generation of composers and was deeply involved in the reformation of liturgical music. His oeuvre is relatively modest but contains some important works. He was made a Knight of the Order of Vasa in 1896 and a member of the Royal Swedish Academy of Music in 1903." Thanks to Swosh for mentioning this delightful and refreshing Quintet. It sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Very clever, thanks .


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

in memory of a great pianist Alexei Sultanov. All his life is in this work of a piano's poet Chopin.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> in memory of a great pianist Alexei Sultanov. All his life is in this work of a piano's poet Chopin.


I recently found a L.P on Teldec, going to spin it right away. :tiphat:


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I recently found a L.P on Teldec, going to spin it right away. :tiphat:


sometimes he is too fast (his technical skills are superb and he really exploited it sometimes , but this one and Chopin in general is on such a level that very few can reach. Pure art! This nocturn is one of such pieces, also ballade, many etudes!

Listened to Yundi Li (shame on me) just to compare. Well, I'd rather never compare. I wonder who listens to Yundi? He is a piano athlete , nothing more than that.


----------

